# When a safety car...isn't



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

WTF :tsk::thumbdwn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYO4...-the-safety-car-isnt/&feature=player_embedded

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/05/18/video-when-the-safety-car-isnt/

I apologize if it has been posted before.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Some funny comments...



> Safety Car driver obviously learned how to merge by driving on L.A. freeways...





> Clearly torque steer.


:rofl:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Apparently the SC was not cleared to go out 

http://www.touringcartimes.com/news.php?id=3492


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

I bet the SC driver is in a heap of trouble!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Grentz said:


> I bet the SC driver is in a heap of trouble!


Looking for a new job into today's environment, especially after being sh-tcanned at your previous job, is big trouble :tsk: what a clusterf-ck

Did you see the SC driver door pop open under impact?  :wtf:


----------

